# Recovering Deleted files from memory card... no luck so far



## msonberg (Apr 7, 2004)

My girlfriend deleted all the images on her memory card without saving them (pics of her father before he passed away to make this even worse). She has not taken any new pic's since she deleted them. I searched this forum and tried 2 different recovery apps and neither worked with her camera. I tested one of them on my camera and it worked just fine. Any suggestions?

My memory card is a Secure Digital
Hers is a Compact Flash

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Don.t use the software while the card is in the camera. 

Get a card reader and try, its going to remove one obstacle. 

The camera firmware may be intruding on or stopping the operation.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Also what programmes have you tried? Pc inspector has never let me down using it with a card reader as Kiwiguy suggests.

http://www.snapfiles.com/authorinfo/apps-7119702.html


----------



## Joe66 (Nov 16, 2005)

The best recovery software I have found is PC Inspector - Smart Recovery. Its freeware from CONVAR which I think is located in Germany. It was able to recover my deleted images when three others couldn't.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's the link for PC Inspector When I tested this on my smart media card it got the files back as long as I didn't format the card yet so hopefully you just deleted and did not format.


----------



## samboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello,

DataRecoveryWizard utility can help. Speaking about me, it was 
easily able to restore deleted, lost file and unformat drive, 
so I think you will also find it quite useful. Really recommended 
tool, give it a try.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Will DataRecoveryWizard work with camera cards or is it just for files on the computer? Would like to know if the original poster got the photos off the card using PC inspector.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi acraftylady... we are all waiting to here from... *msonberg*

buck


----------

